# Do I need liquid fertilizer for my gravel substrate tank?



## inthewerks (Sep 13, 2009)

How many hours pr day are your lights running? what type of lighting do you have? How much and how often do you feed the fish? When you do water changes, what type of water do you use? Any chemicals currently being used in the aquarium? What type of fish do you have? With a little more info, myself or someone else might be able to help you with your micro algae problem and be able to give you a strong recommendation about using or not using liquid ferts. And by the way, welcome to the forum!roud:


----------



## redryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks! Here's the answers

1. Lights are running approximately 12 hours per day
2. 11W fluorescent tube
3. Feed the fish sparingly twice a day
4. Use tap water for water changes. Dechlorinated with something I bought from the LFS (can't remember name)
5. No other chemicals used in the aquarium
6. I have 9 cardinal tetras, 3 guppies, 1 clown loach, 2 plecos.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a really heavy bioload for a 10gal tank. I don't know of any plecos that are appropriate for 10gal tanks, they all get too large and are "poop factories."

I think between your heavy bioload and running the light 12 hours you're feeding the algae. I think you need to reduce both of these.


----------



## redryder (Dec 28, 2009)

The plecos are starlight bristlenoses, bought them as juveniles. The LFS assured me that they would take many many years before getting too large for my tank. They are doing wonders on the brown algae on my tank walls. I also feed them an sinking pellet once every few days. 

I've tried running the light for 6 hours, but it did not seem to have any effect on the algae.


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry did I miss the info about your filtration?


----------



## redryder (Dec 28, 2009)

foxfish said:


> Sorry did I miss the info about your filtration?


Eheim aquaball 2210, with lava stones for biological media and sponge for mechanical filtration.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It shouldn't take that long for a BN pleco to reach full growth. If they stay small it's b/c their growth is being unhealthily stunted. Otos, Amano shrimp, or FW-acclimated Nerite snails would be a much better choice for algae control in a 10gal tank.

It took about a month for green water to clear up in my 90gal. I'd do a 3 day blackout and then back your photoperiod down to 6 hours and leave it there. No reason to increase light when you're already having algae issues.

And you should probably check your water paramters.


----------

